# Wood chunks OK in  Smoke Hollow smoker?



## wlkwichita (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a new Smoke Hollow propane smoker. I have a bag of apple wood chips. A local business has a good deal on pecan chunks. With the small chunks smoke OK in the standard Smoke Hollow wood box?
 And, how does pecan compare to apple for pork spareribs?

thanks!!


----------



## ronp (Mar 18, 2010)

I would say if they fit they will work. Pecan is good for most things.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 18, 2010)

Throw a few chunks of lit lump charcoal and some wood chunks and you wont be dissapointed.


----------

